# Driving ban prevent emigration?



## dave_j (Feb 19, 2009)

My partner and I want to emigrate to Canada. My partner is a nurse and so qualifies easily. We also have a 3 year old child.

However, 4 years ago I was givin a 14 month ban for refusing to give a breath test to a police officer. I have heard Canada are hot on DUI convictions and may not let people in with such a conviction.

I do not have a DUI conviction but it IS a serious driving conviction nevertheless. My question is this:

Will this stop us from getting into Canada? It's worth noting that my partner (the nurse) is not the one with the conviction.

I have never been in trouble with the law outside of this and neither has my partner.

Thank you.


----------



## mj wright (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi mate.
from my own experience,the answer is no it shouldnt be a problem,i myself had a twelve month ban for dangerous driving,and am thinking about a move with family to canada,i put in a preliminary application to see if i was eligible for a visa,and they said that it shouldnt be a problem

hope this helps


----------



## dave_j (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you for responding. It's made me feel a little better. 

Can I ask how you submitted a prelimary application?

Thanks again.


----------



## mj wright (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi.
I did it through an advert that was placed in the back of one of the national press.( the sun) i think there called immigration.ca,or you can just google it,just type in immigration canada or something along those lines and you'll see quite a few companys come up,the company i went with did charge though,i think it was 155 pounds,they said if they thought they couldnt get me a visa they wouldnt charge,( so i suppose there is acertain amount of taking that with a pinch of salt), but have spoken to them several times on phone and they seem very helpfull and profesional,you also get a free consultation with them included in that price should you want it.


----------



## dave_j (Feb 19, 2009)

mj wright said:


> Hi.
> I did it through an advert that was placed in the back of one of the national press.( the sun) i think there called immigration.ca,or you can just google it,just type in immigration canada or something along those lines and you'll see quite a few companys come up,the company i went with did charge though,i think it was 155 pounds,they said if they thought they couldnt get me a visa they wouldnt charge,( so i suppose there is acertain amount of taking that with a pinch of salt), but have spoken to them several times on phone and they seem very helpfull and profesional,you also get a free consultation with them included in that price should you want it.


Excellent thanks.

And did you mention from the outset that you had a driving conviction / criminal record?


----------



## mj wright (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, i put it on the application form,if you dont and they find out,then you just make it look worse, but they said seeing as the ban was spent,,i.e had finished a couple of years ago,they didnt have a problem with it.


----------

